# C&NW "Dinky" consist circa 1900 finished



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

I’ve finished a consist for the C&NW’s 3-foot gauge line between Fennimore and Woodman, WI circa 1900. The line had only around 20 pieces of rolling stock and two locomotives operating at any given time in its history from 1878-1926. Click here for a brief history: http://fennimore.com/i/histsign400.jpg.





Included in this set:




Bachmann Spectrum 1:20.3 Baldwin 4-4-0 locomotive. Features: weathered with paint; G Scale Graphics custom vinyl lettering; Ozark Miniatures whistle, simulated tin roof; Remote Control Systems battery control (1: RCS # Elite-3, 1: TX-24 EL-102; 2: 7.2v 2300 mah AA Nimh battery packs installed in tender; 1: BIK-U; 1: 4 amp smart charger); USA Trains fan driven smoke generator with automatic shut off (manual on/off switch located in tender tool box); Kadee coupler; display shelf with rollers between code 215 rail on wood ties for realistic stationary operation of wheels. See a YouTube video here (before weathering): http://www.youtube.com/user/cardina...Scz5EzO8W4



No. 1099 caboose. This is a kitbash of two Bachmann Jackson Sharp baggage car kits. Painted and weathered inside and out; custom-made roof with simulated tin covering; Ozark Miniatures detail parts (windows, chimneys); interior details include conductor, stoves, stool, desk, and chair; metal wheels; Kadee body-mounted couplers.



No. 2743 passenger car. This is a Bachmann Jackson Sharp passenger car kit customized with board and batten siding and windows. Weathered with paint; G Scale Graphics custom vinyl lettering; simulated tin roof; metal wheels, Kadee body-mounted couplers.



No. 16 25-foot box car. This is a custom-painted and weathered Bachmann box car; Woodland Scenics dry transfer decals*; *Kadee body-mounted couplers.




Photos of these pieces (and one video clip of the 4-4-0) as described above can be found by going to this link: http://s998.photobucket.com/albums/...0railroad/.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work. Thank you for posting, that is an often forgotten NG line.


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks, Garrett. What a great piece of history! I grew up in Wisconsin and would never have known there was a 3-foot gauge line that lasted so long. There's a great little museum in Fennimore that preserves the history of this line. If anyone is in the area, you should visit the museum and take a day-drive along the road that follows the original roadbed from Fennimore to Woodman. 

Jim


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Jim, that turned out great! I'm definitely going to redo the roofs on my TVRR #5 and EBT #1 now. That caboose is excellent! What a difference a simple arched roof makes. I'm going to have to add that to my list of projects--one of the EBT's early cars with a simple arched roof. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks, Kevin! The roof is styrene bent over the top of the original Bachmann roof support. Actually, there are two roof supports. The second one is put into place one on top of the other and the styrene roof is glued over it. It gave just the right height for the letter boards on either side of the caboose (also called the "smoker" because that's where the men went to smoke on their 16-mile journey from Woodman to Fennimore. It was the most-used piece of rolling stock). Using your technique of aluminum duct tape to simulate a tin roof finishes the look. 

Jim


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

By the way, if anyone is interested, I've got these pieces for sale on e-Bay: auction #230418387830. I'm going all live steam.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jim Schulz on 31 Dec 2009 08:56 PM 
Thanks, Garrett. What a great piece of history! I grew up in Wisconsin and would never have known there was a 3-foot gauge line that lasted so long. There's a great little museum in Fennimore that preserves the history of this line. If anyone is in the area, you should visit the museum and take a day-drive along the road that follows the original roadbed from Fennimore to Woodman. 

Jim 

Sorry, missed your reply until now. The museum and drive sounds interesting. Dad lived in WI for a few years in the 1960s, will have to ask if he knew about this.

I am sure you know about this?

http://www.midcontinent.org/collectn/woodfrt/cnw10.html


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

The Mid-continent Railway Museum is about a 70-mile drive northeast of Fennimore. The 1099 caboose/smoker/combine is also at the museum on blocks. It's in pretty bad shape, ready for rehab. I hope the museum can bring it back to life some day, but they've got other major projects in the hopper just to recover from a massive flood several years ago. Another boxcar from the "Dinky" is located at the museum in Fennimore.


----------

